# glass eyes



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

these glass eyes are very easy to make and cheap to make:

glass gems: from dollar tree (in the craft section) clear,yellow clear,white

acrylic paint: paint the clear glass one on the flat side with a iris ,your done

another way is to paint over the iris once it is drys with white paint ,it looks more real

the best ,easiest and most realistic way is to use Tarra's print out eyes on photo paper (Tarra's Halloween eyes) ,cut out and superglue the paper to the flat side and your done, i do not know how to put the link here but i'm sure someone can put it here or do a search

i have used several ways to attach them to props: roofing nail super glued to the back of eye and pushed in to wig head ,hot glue,elmer's glue
they all work good.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great tip,, have wondered about them before, but never got around to trying it, good to know that it works! they look great,, you could do different effects with different props!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That "Lizard" looking one on the amber marble looks really cool!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Now that is awesome! I think I'll use this for the taxidermied dragon head my wife wants in her witches kitchen.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't know that Dollar Tree had clear glass cabochons, thats good to know! 
There are links to more free eyes you can print out for this in my thread here.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

wow love it!! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Resin looks better, but is a mess and costs a lot. Good ideal.


----------

